# DeWalt vs Husky



## alex123 (Jan 12, 2019)

Hello Friends,

I am looking at two compressors head to head for some automotive work. I am not a mechanic, and this is simply for home automotive repair (ratchet, air wrench, die grinder, cut off tool, etc...). A 220V setup is definitely not an option, and neither is anything larger than 40 gallons. I am directly comparing these two air compressors, and am interested in knowing which would provide longer run times for my tools. This DeWalt is 25 gallons, and offers 6.2 SCFM @ 90psi (200psi max), while this Husky  is 30 gallons, and also offers 6.2 SCFM @ 90psi , but has a max of 175psi. Which compressor will yield longer tool run times? And which is the better tool overall? On a similar note, is there a online calculator of sorts that can calculate the average tool run time if I provided the aforementioned specs?

Thanks,


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

what is the exact model numbers on the units?
we like the dewalt belt drive units in the compact units
they work well for construction site tools...

if you are looking at running impact tools...
or sanders i would run 20 cfm or higher compressors.

that is one tool at a time...

and the quincy compressors from northern tool do well.


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

alex123,

I personally have been down this road before, with a small car business. Air tools are very wasteful /inefficient EG it takes a 4HP+ compressor to keep up to running a 1/2 hp air motor tool. Running a 4 HP motor (and you can't even buy one) @ 120 vac = a 40+ amp breaker and at least 8 gauge wire. I think these compressors are light duty and may or may not meet your needs. If you run either compressor longer than 5 minutes you are pushing the 50% on and 50% off duty cycles and they will trip their thermal overload protectors. Also if you are drawing more than 12 amps on a 15 amp circuit for example, the circuit breaker will trip (the 80% of rated capacity NEMA rule) The DeWalt lists the requirement of a 20 amp circuit (12 gauge wire). Other than a large tank, 80 gallons or so in total, you may not have enough air for a 1/2 HP air cutoff wheel and certainly not enough for a spray gun. See if you can convert one circuit to 220, all you need is a dual pole breaker. Of course if other outlets are daisy chained (and they usually are) that would not be an option for you. For light home use either would work, let us know how you make out!

Stephen



alex123 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I am looking at two compressors head to head for some automotive work. I am not a mechanic, and this is simply for home automotive repair (ratchet, air wrench, die grinder, cut off tool, etc...). A 220V setup is definitely not an option, and neither is anything larger than 40 gallons. I am directly comparing these two air compressors, and am interested in knowing which would provide longer run times for my tools. This DeWalt is 25 gallons, and offers 6.2 SCFM @ 90psi (200psi max), while this Husky  is 30 gallons, and also offers 6.2 SCFM @ 90psi , but has a max of 175psi. Which compressor will yield longer tool run times? And which is the better tool overall? On a similar note, is there a online calculator of sorts that can calculate the average tool run time if I provided the aforementioned specs?
> 
> Thanks,


----------

